# What is your full replacement dose?



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, I am curious to know what your full replacement dosage is for Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. So this question is for those on full replacement only.
And if you don't mind, could you please include your weight and age?
I'm on Levoxyl 125 mcg -- 7 days a week. Age 49. Weight 140.
Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Gwen1! Glad you found us. 

Since I do not have Hashi's, I'll refrain from posting my replacement level, as I don't think it's relevant to your question (and I don't want to "skew" your research). I'm sure others will be along to share.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Levoxyl 75 mcg, 7 days, 132 lbs, 50 years old. TSH is 1.85 which is a little high for me so I think I need an increase although maybe not 88 mcg every day.

I am not sure what you mean by full replacement, I was only diagnosed in November of last year so I would guess my thyroid is still producing some T4 on its own.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

By full replacement I mean that your body is dependent on your thyroid med. So yes, Octavia yours is relevant.
I have Hashimoto's and am on full replacement. I understand that they are suppressing the thyroid so it does not put out any hormone. I'm just curious because I read that weight is a factor in how much they prescribe. And also want to know what everyone is taking to give me an idea. 
There are times when I think my dose might be slightly too high.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, in that case... I take 150 mcg. I'm 42 and weigh 129.9 lbs. (I refuse to say 130... I should be at 120 lbs, and I'm working on it!) 

But I am post-thyroidectomy for cancer, and for those of us who have/had cancer, they try to keep TSH at or close to 0. So my dose is probably a little higher than it normally would be for full replacement.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Octavia and Northernlite so far.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwen1 said:


> Hi, I am curious to know what your full replacement dosage is for Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. So this question is for those on full replacement only.
> And if you don't mind, could you please include your weight and age?
> I'm on Levoxyl 125 mcg -- 7 days a week. Age 49. Weight 140.
> Thanks.


I there, Gwen and welcome!!

I am on Armour and I stabilized and remain stabilized on 3 1/2 grains. I am 68 and weigh 148 -150 with clothes and shoes.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Synthroid 200 mcg
Male 6'0" 180 lbs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gwen1 said:


> By full replacement I mean that your body is dependent on your thyroid med. So yes, Octavia yours is relevant.
> I have Hashimoto's and am on full replacement. I understand that they are suppressing the thyroid so it does not put out any hormone. I'm just curious because I read that weight is a factor in how much they prescribe. And also want to know what everyone is taking to give me an idea.
> There are times when I think my dose might be slightly too high.


I should have mentioned that I have no thyroid. Also, consistency regarding daily exercise is very very important.

If your physical activity is inconsistent, it will keep you on a rollercoaster. At least this is true in my case.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Have Hashimoto's and taking Armour twice a day, 90 mg each. not sure how many grains that is. I'm 39 yrs old and now weigh 134 lbs.(just lost 5 pounds!!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Have Hashimoto's and taking Armour twice a day, 90 mg each. not sure how many grains that is. I'm 39 yrs old and now weigh 134 lbs.(just lost 5 pounds!!)


3 Grains. Each grain is 60 mgs. Each grain contains 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3.

Thought you would like to know!


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
Andros: Yes, the grains' equivalent is helpful to know as I'm only familiar with T4 medication. Also thanks for the tip on consistent exercise. Makes sense.
I feel my dosage is too high. The last 2 months I have been walking 3 miles
every nite, but had to stop because of fall allergies. Just feel like I've got extra energy to burn all the time and somewhat anxious. But that will be my next thread starter question.


----------



## kimis (Jul 16, 2011)

I like this post....I always wondered what other took. I am 31 and I take 25mcg Synthroid and 70mcg Cytomel. I am 4'10" and 120lbs.


----------

